

Study: 1 Hour of TV shortens your life by 22 minutes - philco
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44156412/ns/health/

======
onan_barbarian
> An extrapolation of these figures found that a single > hour of TV was
> responsible for the loss of just under 22 > minutes of life, the news agency
> reported.

Sounds great - that's a net win of 38 minutes! I'm going to get in front of
the TV and stay there!

------
_pius
Classic _cum hoc ergo propter hoc_ fallacy.

